# Relabeling in Lexington KY?



## jm1970 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anybody know of Relabelers in the Lexington, Ky area? Thank you.


----------



## jm1970 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just checking back in on a relabeler for the Kentucky area?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Find a stay at home mom in your area.....They will be happy to get a little cash for the work....Saves the hassle and expense of shipping goods to and from another location.....


----------



## T Tycoon (Oct 11, 2012)

I am a private labeler located in Dallas TX and I can help you! 

Adam Walterscheid 
T Tycoon 
214-476-3551 cell
[email protected] email


----------

